# Low white blood cell count & Anaemia



## JessPickle (27 February 2008)

Pickle has had so many problems with the two problems listed above, was just wondering if anyone has had any experience of these and whether they have found any causes or ways to avoid it.  We know lack of iron doesn't help so he is given an iron supplement as reccommended by our vet, he also has regular blood tests but has anyone found any "miracle" ways to keep these problems at bay.

Vets are as puzzled as us his white blood cell count even when at normal is at the lower of the normal range, they have said they think it is just him but any thoughts would be greatly welcomed


----------



## rema (27 February 2008)

Poor pickles.My lad also had both of these after picking a virus up.Like you we put him on a iron supplement (Equimins red) for a month.And twice a month i still give him a good glug of it.I also found echinacea (sp) very good.I still also give him a glug of this two or three times a month.It just helps build up his immune system and touch wood he has not had anything since 2006.


----------



## Foxglove (27 February 2008)

I had my horse blood tested a couple of years back, he was an advanced endurance horse 100 mile fit and it came back with low white blood cell count. The vet who did the bloods is an international FEI vet who travels he world vetting endurance horses, he said this was common, particulary in fitter horses and it is nothing to worry about.

Not sure about the red, would propell plus work? I have also heard about guiness being good for iron, or stout maybe?


----------



## minerva (27 February 2008)

Jack did, this time last year he dropped off badly and started going wobbly and fainting, the vet tested for everything and he had low white blood cell count, huge relief as we thought he has a brain tumor.
He was on steroids for a 6/7 weeks and totally rested, he has been fine since - fingers crossed

I have him on Equine gold which I swear is keeping him eating properly and stopping him being such a stress monster, he would previously just stand stressing in the field and stable and not eat or leave his feed completely, where as now he is keeping weight on and acting more normally.
not sure how it impacts the blood cells but I have been told it helps them utilize the food they do get more effectively and get as much nutrient out as they can, so maybe more iron  is used as a result??


----------



## Jo C (27 February 2008)

I've had this problem too and now keep him on Equistro Megabase as recommended by my vet, touch wood I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## Solitaire07 (27 February 2008)

My horse had a low white blood cell count. He had 6 months off fighting a virus- we used Global Herbs Immune Plus, Equistro Haemolytan, Light therapy ( to extend daylight using a timer ) and Equisssage. Fingers crossed- he is getting back to normal. Alison


----------



## Donkeymad (27 February 2008)

One of the ponies at the Riding School I worked in had this problem. I would recommend you put him on Nettles permanently.


----------



## silvershadow81 (28 February 2008)

I have a 'larger' horse (18h) and whenever blood results are returned he is classified as anemic.  I now have him on nettles and seaweed, both extreamly rich in iron and when we re-test he is always much better.  

Worth a go!


----------



## JessPickle (28 February 2008)

nettles- where do I get them?????


----------



## lydia2 (28 February 2008)

My horse had a low white blood cell count, continual low and vets suggested rest.  Someone from here told me about Aloe Vera Juice and literally worked wonders, within two weeks he had his highest ever white blood cell count and was back to normal.  We get the suff this stuff and it isn't too expensive:
http://www.barrier-biotech.com/product.php?pid=AJ

Otherwise equine America do some wonderful products if you just need a boost but they are expensive.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MaverickMD (28 February 2008)

My girl had a really really low white cell count back in May this year - I gave her a months rest and fed her Global Herbs Restore and Global Herbs ImmueBoots + (Liquid - as she would not eat the powder).

Vet was amazed when her next set of results came back after 1 month and they were "all clear"

MaverickMD


----------



## JessPickle (28 February 2008)

Pickle is on rest and has been for a few weeks over the summer he has 7 weeks off with this!  Vet prescribed aloe vera juice and has a very small effect on him! will probably try a few things suggested here


----------



## Bubley898 (15 October 2012)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread! Jesspickle was this resolved in the end if so how?


----------

